
Snapchat Data Lorenz - _nvs
https://www.scribd.com/document/368759484/Snapchat-Data-Lorenz
======
derwiki
Kinda surprised 4th of July hits them so hard. Wonder what
Thanksgiving/Christmas looks like.

~~~
victorvation
Looks like a logging outage for it to be that dramatic of a drop.

------
dopamean
I would love for someone to explain in english what each of the metrics means.
I'm not sure what the difference is between "Daily Viewed Snaps Unique Users"
and "Daily Viewed Snaps." Thanks.

~~~
victorvation
"Daily Viewed Snaps" is a media metric — the number of media items opened —
which means that a single snap sent to many people is counted multiple times.
"Daily Viewed Snaps Unique Users" is the number of unique users who viewed a
snap, i.e. a user metric.

------
jefb
These are interesting, but many are tough to really grok without being
normalized by DAU's

------
a13n
Looking flat but honestly not as bad as I thought it'd be

------
orliesaurus
and we all believe this is a leak because it's on scribd, right?

~~~
rwc
Corresponding article: [https://www.thedailybeast.com/this-is-the-data-
snapchat-does...](https://www.thedailybeast.com/this-is-the-data-snapchat-
doesnt-want-you-to-see)

~~~
minimaxir
The data in this submission was used in that article, so this submission is a
dupe of:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16107183](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16107183)

